# Baby swing



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Greetings everyone. I have to start by saying I'm amazed at the projects I'm seeing here. I'm getting into woodworking myself. I made this swing for a friend. It's a freebie, so I made it out of select yellow pine. It's been good practice for more expensive woods. Oh, and I haven't put the safety restraint on yet, but they are going on.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, I wouldn't mind one of them for myself. Not my children, but me. Great job. I look forward to some more of your posts.
Ken


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice job. I really like the design and the style. I know you didn't ask me. but I would consider enclosing the cords that suspend the seat in perhaps plastic tubing, maybe pvc to avoid the possibility of a little one getting it wrapped around them somehow, if there is a way a kid will find it.


----------



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Av8rTx said:


> Very nice job. I really like the design and the style. I know you didn't ask me. but I would consider enclosing the cords that suspend the seat in perhaps plastic tubing, maybe pvc to avoid the possibility of a little one getting it wrapped around them somehow, if there is a way a kid will find it.


That's an excellent tip. Thanks a lot for that. It is something that had crossed my mind, but the swing is for a child at an age where they would be under constant supervision while on it and they're not likely to have the ability to reach the rope. But I agree with you and it will be going on future swings.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

I understand the age thing but if I remember correctly with my babies, who are now in college, that changes quickly! If there are other slightly older children around that changes things too. Beautiful work, I will probably at some point borrow from the design myself


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the color. Nice design, too.

Rob


----------



## adelaide11 (Jun 5, 2009)

This one is looking perfect but don't you think that height of this is big up. Kid will need someone to get into this. Seems to me that you have made it intentionally with that height.


----------



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

adelaide11 said:


> This one is looking perfect but don't you think that height of this is big up. Kid will need someone to get into this. Seems to me that you have made it intentionally with that height.


Thanks. The height is intentionally where it is. It is meant to be a baby swing that would require the baby to be placed in it and pushed. It's definitely not for older children who could get in themselves.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you cut the plugs out yourself?


----------



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Allthumbs27 said:


> Did you cut the plugs out yourself?


Nah, they're pre-made. I'm nowhere near that level yet.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Neither am I. I was hoping for a little lesson on how to do it.


----------

